# Houston Stick Fighting Association gathering, Sunday Nov. 26, 2006



## DanJuanDeSiga (Nov 18, 2006)

Houston Stick Fighting Association' s 1st combative meet on 11/26/2006(Sunday)

There is this newly formed Martial Arts Weapons group called the Houston Stick Fighting Association. They will be hosting their 1st combative gathering at Hermann Park in the heart of the city near the museum, the zoo and medical center area. The event will be held on Sunday, November 26, 2006 starting at 10:00 am til 12:00 pm.

The HSFA is not limited to just the Filipino Kali/Arnis/Escrima players, but to all 
other MA weapons enthusiasts[ Kendo/Shinai/ Bokken, Staff, Chucks, Staff, Jo, SCA Heavy Combat, ARMA swordplay, Amtgard, etc.] For more info about the HSFA, click onto the highlighted link in the paragraph above to learn more.

I had just moved back to Houston after 20 months in Fayetteville, North Carolina and it looked like I moved back at the right time. I am very happy to see the interest in martial arts weapons combat(FMA in particular) continue to grow and I am grateful for Johnathan Bolton to have started this association. Johnathan is also a student under Tim Mousel who is also my 

instructor in JKD Concepts, Thai boxing, Combat Grappling and Filipino Kali. Johnathan is an instructor at the Houston Martial Arts Academy located in downtown Houston. 

For those of you who know a little bit of my background, if any of you are nearby(North West Houston/Tomball) I am looking for experienced players/training- partners in this form of combat to practice with for this occasion and also to potentially become part of the DAMAG-INC Kali Combatives Unit.

I hope to see some of you there...

Rock on!


----------



## Tapang (Nov 18, 2006)

Dan - Good to know you got back safe and congrats on getting started soooo quickly.

Always learning,

Errol B.
Kuntawkali.com
http://www.myspace.com/headhunter01

http://www.friendster.com/headhunter01


----------



## arnisador (Nov 18, 2006)

Good luck with this!


----------



## DanJuanDeSiga (Dec 2, 2006)

I had just recieved a copy of the draft article for approval for print in FMA Digest and it is looking great! I don't know which issue it will be yet, but I'll be on the lookout for it.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 2, 2006)

can we get a update on how the event went


----------



## DanJuanDeSiga (Dec 2, 2006)

*Photos of the HSFA 1st quarterly gathering in Houston*

Click above to view the photos. I'm the only fighter wearing the fencing mask with a green cut-offs shirt over a black long-sleeved shirt.


----------

